# Nick Diaz Films Fight In Taco Shop



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like Nate, but im real bad with faces 

edit there´s more...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Isn´t that Nate?


I'm pretty sure it's nick filming cause his voice is much clearer to undrstand then nates.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> I'm pretty sure it's nick filming cause his voice is much clearer to undrstand then nates.


Gotta get some sleep, didn´t even occur to me that they might be together 
I saw Nate and just assumed he took a shot at himself!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Whats with all these fighters getting in street fights recently?


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Kind of funny it was at a taco shop. I kind of thought with Diaz's reputation he would've been kicking random people when they were down, he kind of seemed content just to watch this time.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Wookie said:


> Kind of funny it was at a taco shop. I kind of thought with Diaz's reputation he would've been kicking random people when they were down, he kind of seemed content just to watch this time.


Not really, if you listen to their interviews they say they only get pissed and want to fight other people who want to fight them. Like when someone calls them out or even just says i'd like to fight for the title they seem to take it as a dig. They aren't thugs though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it wasn't personal for him I guess!:thumb02:


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

anderton46 said:


> Not really, if you listen to their interviews they say they only get pissed and want to fight other people who want to fight them. Like when someone calls them out or even just says i'd like to fight for the title they seem to take it as a dig. They aren't thugs though.


That's funny I remember on multiple occasions they've acted in a thug like manner. The most memorable besides the last on-air brawl was between Nick and Joe Riggs after Riggs beat him. It was in the hospital after Riggs gave him a thrashing. Look it up there's stuff on the net about it.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Wookie said:


> That's funny I remember on multiple occasions they've acted in a thug like manner. The most memorable besides the last on-air brawl was between Nick and Joe Riggs after Riggs beat him. It was in the hospital after Riggs gave him a thrashing. Look it up there's stuff on the net about it.


Yeah but it wasn't a one way thing, riggs wanted more too. Also like I said, that aligns exactly with my point, that he takes offense to anyone who steps in the cage with him, he sees it as disrespect. hence his hatred of riggs.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I bet if anybody in the taco shop were to talk smack to him he would have been all head kicks and haymakers though!


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Wookie said:


> I bet if anybody in the taco shop were to talk smack to him he would have been all head kicks and haymakers though!



most likely, although even in that place i doubt they are THAT stupid.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

+rep on this find


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

lol why cant people just be nice and eat their tacos.

i could only imagine the massacre that would have happened if they got into it with the other guys xD


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

anderton46 said:


> *Yeah but it wasn't a one way thing, riggs wanted more too.* Also like I said, that aligns exactly with my point, that he takes offense to anyone who steps in the cage with him, he sees it as disrespect. hence his hatred of riggs.


False. Riggs was looking for the Dr. to watch him piss for his post fight tests, and Nick started talking the shit, then went out into the hall and sucker punched Riggs......

or how about after Nick lost to diego, started talking shit back stage to Diego, who told him off and then had a shoe thrown at his head from Nick....


Yeah Nick is a real class act....... and i hope he just goes away.... but we wont be that lucky ever will we...

and i clicked on the video fully expecting to see Nick kicking someone on the ground... but none of his guys got hit so everyone was safe from even more thuggery this time.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Dude in the white wife beater couldn't throw a punch to save his life. He's talking all this shit outside even though some middle aged white dude pretty much had him in a RNC, he only got out cause his little friends bailed him out. :sarcastic12:


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Are you ******* kidding me? They are the 2 most retarded wannabe thugs I've ever seen or heard. They are an embarrassment to MMA. Which one is this? Nick or Nate? Nevermind, can't be them, I doubt they even know how to type. Also, how can you understand anything in their mumbling half retarded interviews when their too lazy to even move their lips to speak?


anderton46 said:


> Not really, if you listen to their interviews they say they only get pissed and want to fight other people who want to fight them. Like when someone calls them out or even just says i'd like to fight for the title they seem to take it as a dig. They aren't thugs though.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Nefilim777 said:


> Dude in the white wife beater couldn't throw a punch to save his life. He's talking all this shit outside even though some middle aged white dude pretty much had him in a RNC, he only got out cause his little friends bailed him out. :sarcastic12:


the old dude stuffed TD easily


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> the old dude stuffed TD easily


Yeah dude went for a single leg and the middle aged guy slipped right out, should went for the clinch and then knees, once he got to his feet of course.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

js9234 said:


> Are you ******* kidding me? They are the 2 most retarded wannabe thugs I've ever seen or heard. They are an embarrassment to MMA. Which one is this? Nick or Nate? Nevermind, can't be them, I doubt they even know how to type. Also, how can you understand anything in their mumbling half retarded interviews when their too lazy to even move their lips to speak?


Ha yeah, they definitely lack a solid education but all I'm saying is that they don't seem like people who would just fight with anyone, only those who disrespect them, although they take some very trivial things as disrespectful. Good fighters though


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I wonder why they didnt break up with Nick Diaz there.
He could have stopped all that and thats what i would be thinking. Drunk people are so dumb :/ Reminds me really to drink less on night outs:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That fight was ridiculous. The guy in the wife beater had no clue how to punch and was ridiculous for trying to fight the little employee there. Heck he couldn't even get away from the older guy until his friends jumped in. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That fight was ridiculous. The guy in the wife beater had no clue how to punch and was ridiculous for trying to fight the little employee there. Heck he couldn't even get away from the older guy until his friends jumped in. :thumbsdown:


Exactly, old dude owned him.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

That guy cant even throw a punch. He couldnt bang a drum, let alone bang some one out.

Really nice stuffed TD from the little guy in the apron, props to him.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

LMFAO at nick saying "dont fight...dont fight" in the second video. you can tell nick and nate are enjoying watching grown men fight over a disagreement at a taco store. and you thought kids fighting over spots in the lunch line was childish.

i guess its all you can hope for that the diaz's were *not* involved.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he very well could've fought in the fight!


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

xeberus said:


> why cant people just be nice and eat their tacos.


right?  pfft, humans. can't just enjoy tacos.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Chances are that fight was just to be tough in front of the Diaz bros.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Not sure... i couldnt tell but it looked to me like the old dude kinda snuck the RNC in there. Not sure i could be mistaken...

What i think is funny is that Nick Diaz the whole time yelling "DUDE I GOT THAT WHOLE SHIT ON CAMERA, DID YOU??, I GOT THE WHOLE SHIT"
Your camera was on the whole time but you can barely tell what the hell is going on. I hardly call getting maybe 20% of REAL footage "getting all that shit"


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Clearl Nick isn't the best camera man!:thumbsdown:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Not sure... i couldnt tell but it looked to me like the old dude kinda snuck the RNC in there. Not sure i could be mistaken...
> 
> What i think is funny is that Nick Diaz the whole time yelling "DUDE I GOT THAT WHOLE SHIT ON CAMERA, DID YOU??, I GOT THE WHOLE SHIT"
> Your camera was on the whole time but you can barely tell what the hell is going on. I hardly call getting maybe 20% of REAL footage "getting all that shit"


The funny part was when the old guy put the RNC on, and another came up behind him and tried to sink his own RNC on the old guy, lol. A RNC train!

Anyway Nick was using his cellphone so you can't really blame him for not having perfect footage. It's not like he had a $3000 camera and a tripod and multiple angles, takes, and edits to work with.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but you can hold it steady even if it is a cellphone!:thumbsdown:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but you can hold it steady even if it is a cellphone!:thumbsdown:


oh ok. i didnt realize you were an expert on recording live brawls with your cellphone  it seems like all the footage i see people get is pretty darn shaky, especially when the subjects of the video are throwing each other around and the camera has to follow them.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well never mind then since I've never had personal experience!:confused02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but you can hold it steady even if it is a cellphone!:thumbsdown:


i have ADD, i can barely hold my junk steady when i take a piss


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh my, sorry to hear that!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> The funny part was when the old guy put the RNC on, and another came up behind him and tried to sink his own RNC on the old guy, lol. A RNC train!
> 
> Anyway Nick was using his cellphone so you can't really blame him for not having perfect footage. It's not like he had a $3000 camera and a tripod and multiple angles, takes, and edits to work with.


Lol yeah i laughed at that 2. I wonder which guy would pass out first. Looked like the old man had the best RNC going. To be honest dude iv video taped my friends fighting and boxing and the footage is usually better then this. I mean your right... they were in a chaotic area so i can definitely understand the bad footage. Still though i just think its funny that he is like hardcore bragging yet his footage is pretty bad.



HexRei said:


> oh ok. i didnt realize you were an expert on recording live brawls with your cellphone  it seems like all the footage i see people get is pretty darn shaky, especially when the subjects of the video are throwing each other around and the camera has to follow them.


Yeah for some reason that does tend to be the case on youtube fights or w/e



kantowrestler said:


> Well never mind then since I've never had personal experience!:confused02:


You haven't!!!



xeberus said:


> i have ADD, i can barely hold my junk steady when i take a piss


Dont become a surgeon...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Oh my, sorry to hear that!


its okay.. it actually helps some with foreplay.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

In what way?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> In what way?


when he's giving them the golden shower, he automatically has a nice wide spread over the recipient, no need to do the lawn sprinkler motion manually.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How is the golden shower foreplay? That's nasty!:confused03:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> How is the golden shower foreplay? That's nasty!:confused03:


you're right, that's more something you'd do in the middle or near the end of the sexin.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You mean give the first dirty sanchez?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i'll give you a dirty sanchez. :happy03:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No thank you, I've got a girlfriend anyways!:confused05:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

this thread got hot fast


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Whoa... i come back to revisit any responds to my post and .... well... were talking about peeing on people and putting poo on someones upper lip. Interesting lol :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, maybe we should get back on topic or stop altogether!:thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> No thank you, I've got a girlfriend anyways!:confused05:


doesn't mean you can't have a man on the side! cmere big boy


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm a women's man, I don't go both ways!:thumbsdown:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't worry, we'll keep it on the d/l. Call you tonight! :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No thanks dude!:thumbsdown:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> No thanks dude!:thumbsdown:


Dont be shy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Dude, HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bye02:


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but you can hold it steady even if it is a cellphone!:thumbsdown:


true, had he been off standing on a chair off in the corner or something. it looked like there were people constantly crashing into him though. 

what was the deal with those girls flying around acting crazy all over, by the way? it sort of looks like the whole thing started in line when the dude smacked a girl mouthing off or something. i dunno. personally i'd leave at that point, i wouldn't keep finding a way to inject myself into a bro fight.




bitches be crazy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah that is certainly true!:thumb02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm a women's man, I don't go both ways!:thumbsdown:


you cant say no to hexi... when he asks hes really just "gently telling you whats gonna happen" and if you resist... well..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not going to prison anytime soon!:thumbsdown:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm not going to prison anytime soon!:thumbsdown:


if by "prison" you mean "hexi's basement".. you sir are wrong... after all


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Good luck getting me into the basement in the first place. In fact, good luck finding me!:thumb02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Good luck getting me into the basement in the first place. In fact, good luck finding me!:thumb02:


challenge accepted!

*gets on airplane*


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

OMG am i the only one thinking... ( LEARN TO USE A CAMERA!)


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

xeberus said:


> i have ADD, i can barely hold my junk steady when i take a piss


ADD? It sounds more like the DT's, time to quit drinking!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Good luck getting me into the basement in the first place. In fact, good luck finding me!:thumb02:


this is MMAF.... we will always get you..... you WILL be in the basement..... just a matter of time.... might i suggest thinking of a happy place when it happnens.... just think of that happy place....... it helped me.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well once again good luck cause profiles can be decieving!:thumb02:


----------

